# deck staining



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Replaced a few deck boards that were splintering, with some new pressure treated boards. They are in the sun all day. Do you think I can put some stain on it yet this year maybe toward the end of the month, or should I wait till spring?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait till spring..Hunting season is here, and the fish are biting.:lol:


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Very true! Thats all I needed to hear! Spring it is!:lol:


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I stained my old deck last weekend only because I want to put the place up for sale. Otherwise I would have waited till spring. 

My deck was 15 years old and never been stained or sealed. I replaced about 1/3 of the boards and cleaned the whole surface. The old boards were good with only one coat of solid stain but the new boards didn't absorb as well and required a second coat. Looks really good.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Worst part of waiting till spring is the moisture/water gets in the wood then it freezes thaws than refreezes all winter long. If the water doesn't bead, its soaking in. I always tell people to stain it before winter then clean it up for the summer use.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It's probably not too late yet if you pick your day, but there aren't many days left. The problem is going to be the temps. Late September is perfect because the days are not very hot and it's still fairly mild overnight. But by mid October, the days are cool and the nights get pretty cold. You want the temp to be at least 50 degrees for application and drying. You wouldn't want to put it on and then have the temp drop below 50 before it's dried. That could make a mess. 

I replaced all of the deck boards on a deck for a friend a few weeks ago. She was going to wait until Spring to stain it. I was over there a few days ago and it's good to go for stain if I can get the temps to cooperate. I'm going to watch the weather and try to talk her into letting me do it some time in the next week or so if it's warm enough.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Rule of thumb is six weeks weathering so it will take the stain. Grab your bow instead.


----------

